# Norcal Suppliers



## Lisamh23 (Sep 15, 2008)

Anyone know where I can get my hands on wholesale/bulk sweatsuits (nylon/windbreaker material) and also 7.0 ounce t shirts?


----------



## Hwy101 (Sep 12, 2008)

Try Broder.com for the sweatshirts. I know they have 6.5 oz tees too. One of the warehouses is in Bakerfield and only takes a day or two to receive.
I hope that helps.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

SanMar ships to Northern CA in 1 day (They ship UPS Ground from Reno). If you order by 3pm cutoff you have it the next day. Same with TSC Apparel I think.


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can buy safety vest blanks? I am in Norhern California and have a potential order and am in need of a supplier....

Thanks!


----------



## itsdawit (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey AdVanceNetworks,

If your in NorCal try GSActivewear.com ; they are located in San Jose.


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

Thanks Dawit...
When I am going to be in that area I pick up from them.
Most of the time it it is cheaper to buy from SanMar when I have items shipped to me.


----------



## itsdawit (Oct 9, 2009)

This is my first time hearing of SanMar, I literally live about a mile away from GS so its convenient when I want a same day pick up or to pick up a sample and what not. Now I have a question, how much could there prices be overall and what about shipping?


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

GS and SM are close in comparison, GS is usually a little higher than SM and they charge allot more than SM to ship.


----------



## Brian H (Oct 11, 2009)

GS activewear is a great local company. They are offering cheaper shipping with a new west coast shipper as well. Depending on how close to San Jose you are... you could easily pick the shirts up at GS activewear.

Brian


----------

